

All About inodes, Hard Links and Soft Links - adimania
http://blog.adityapatawari.com/2013/03/all-about-inodes-hard-links-and-soft.html

======
reirob
Thanks for the article. I didn't know about the istat command. Just to add two
facts that I discovered quite late:

* When under Unix a file is deleted (link count 0) but there is still a process that had opened the file for writing before it was deleted, then the inode size is still growing. Sometimes this situation happens with log files.

* Symbolic links can be handy as you can use relative path-references (e.g. ../../a/b/c) which sometimes can be quite handy

~~~
adimania
I have encountered the first situation you mentioned a few times. Thanks for
the pointer, I should have mentioned it.

